# Wet seat now frozen



## dookie (Mar 24, 2011)

Any body have to deal with a frozen seat. I live in Maine and everything is frozen now. The seat on my renegade had been wet all summer long from going deep. I left it out in the sun and even put it infront of my heater in the house. Well it never dried out and now my seat is frozen like a rock. Any body have any ideas on how to dry your seat foam?


----------



## CaN_Am_RyDeR_1000 (Oct 22, 2013)

Well you could make a controlled environment. Take a small room nobody goes in, put the seat in there with a small space heater and a dehumidifier. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Yeah and its going to take almost forever to dry-out the foam with the cover on. Might be worth removing it while in the drying process.


----------



## Col_Sanders (May 16, 2010)

I would just move somewhere that isn't so **** cold!


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

I know...buy another seat..then have a dry one for winter and the wet one for summer...


----------



## THark88 (Nov 20, 2013)

Agreed ^ !!! 

Thats why i'll never move out TEXAS !!! (that and MANY MANY other reason !)


----------



## Zrock (Oct 10, 2013)

drill a few small holes in the seat pan on one edge.. lean it up against a wall withe the holes down low so water can drain over a furnace vent. Make sure to put a towel down to catch the water. if u have a dehumidifyer put it in a small room and do the same as above


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

NMK's seems to be the easiest


----------



## Lsu524 (Apr 23, 2013)

it may be the easiest physically but not the easiest on the wallet. for some it may be easy (financially) and for some possibly hard.


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

I know. I couldn't do it either.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Some have saturated a wet seat with rubbing alcohol through the vents, rolled it out with a rolling pin, then hung it over a forced air heater vent for a few days to a week and have had good luck getting them dry. Otherwise the water trapped deep in the foam just does not want to dry out. The alcohol mixes with the water and helps dry it. Just a thought.


----------

